# Looking for belt sizes



## Snowmai (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Need your help, looking for drive belt and auger belt for a MTD huskee supreme 30” two stages snowblower. Got this used snowblower, don’t know the model number since the label is missing, according to the previous owner it has a Tecumseh LH318SA engine. Thanks.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

is that a single shaft engine?

take the belt cover off, and take a picture

if so....

drive belt 754-0456
auger belt 754-04050

i would highly recommend using OEM MTD belts, there have been issues with some aftermarket drive belts being too long


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can you post the model number off the sticker that is to the left of the one you posted. i agree with Jerry on the auger belt but i know there is different different drive belts depending on the machine. mine shows a different part number and i was working on a 29" and 30" machine yesterday. both machines had different width belts. 1 looked like 1/4" and the other might have been 3/8"


----------



## Snowmai (Sep 14, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> is that a single shaft engine?
> 
> take the belt cover off, and take a picture
> 
> ...


So sorry for the delay, not sure how to tell if a single shaft engine. But I took the belts off, no part# no the belts, one is 1/2” width, 34 1/2” length; another is 1/4” width, 33” length.


----------



## Snowmai (Sep 14, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> can you post the model number off the sticker that is to the left of the one you posted. i agree with Jerry on the auger belt but i know there is different different drive belts depending on the machine. mine shows a different part number and i was working on a 29" and 30" machine yesterday. both machines had different width belts. 1 looked like 1/4" and the other might have been 3/8"


Unfortunately the sticker for the model# and SN is not readable. But I took the belts off, no part# no the belts, one is 1/2” width, 34 1/2” length; another is 1/4” width, 33” length.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are you sure it is 34.5 auger belt? pretty sure most are 35". if it is 33"x.25" drive belt this should be what you need





Snow Blower Drive Belt - 754-04088 | MTD Parts


Buy the Snow Blower Drive Belt online and get your OEM parts quick! Orders over $45 qualify for Free Shipping.




www.mtdparts.com




this is a dual shaft engine


----------

